
Is Gmail down? - lleims
http://gmail.com
======
1880
It is for my Gmail and Google Apps accounts, free and paid. Also check
<https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=gmail%20down>

The status dashboard doesn't show anything yet:
<http://www.google.com/appsstatus>

Edit: 20 minutes later, it's working again.

